# Laptop Gateway NV52-Bios advanced feature



## z3tyop

Hi,

I write here because I searched everywhere on internet and didn't find anything. Here is my problem:

Sometimes, when I am on video games, the computer is slow(it happens randomly when i am play, sometime it lasts 1seconde, sometime it lasts 10.. which is really pissing me off)

I searched on internet, and i read that it might work better if I would change the AGP Aperture Size to 264mb. 

So I tried to go into the BIOS, but there, I can't find anything about AGP aperture size. In my BIOS (Phoenix Bios) there are just the tabs :

Information|Main|Security|Quit

I tried to upgrade from v1.13 to v1.14 and it still didn't work!

Here is my computer:

Computer:Laptop gateway nv52 series
O/S:Windows 7 (64bits)
Processor:AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-72. 2.10 Ghz
Memory:4.00GB(3.75 GB usable)

My video card is a ATI AMD Radeon HD 3200 Graphics. 780G Chipset

Isn't there a way to modify the AGP Aperture Size from Windows? Without going into the BIOS? 
Or what can I do to access the advanced settings in the Bios?

My computer complete by far the requirement of the games, but it still have a low fps sometime.

Hope you can help me. Thanks =P


----------



## Dystopia

z3tyop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I write here because I searched everywhere on internet and didn't find anything. Here is my problem:
> 
> Sometimes, when I am on video games, the computer is slow(it happens randomly when i am play, sometime it lasts 1seconde, sometime it lasts 10.. which is really pissing me off)
> 
> I searched on internet, and i read that it might work better if I would change the AGP Aperture Size to 264mb.
> 
> So I tried to go into the BIOS, but there, I can't find anything about AGP aperture size. In my BIOS (Phoenix Bios) there are just the tabs :
> 
> Information|Main|Security|Quit
> 
> I tried to upgrade from v1.13 to v1.14 and it still didn't work!
> 
> Here is my computer:
> 
> Computer:Laptop gateway nv52 series
> O/S:Windows 7 (64bits)
> Processor:AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-72. 2.10 Ghz
> Memory:4.00GB(3.75 GB usable)
> 
> My video card is a ATI AMD Radeon HD 3200 Graphics. 780G Chipset
> 
> Isn't there a way to modify the AGP Aperture Size from Windows? Without going into the BIOS?
> Or what can I do to access the advanced settings in the Bios?
> 
> My computer complete by far the requirement of the games, but it still have a low fps sometime.
> 
> Hope you can help me. Thanks =P



I dont think the problem is the aperture. I think that the game is lagging, you are putting too much load on the computer, and so the game slows down. Try reducing your graphics settings.


----------



## z3tyop

Well, before I could run the game in the maximum quality (everything at high and resolution 1300x700) and it worked fine, but now with low capacity in 600x800 it's laggy. I tried without any program open, and it was still laggy! =/


----------



## ABroussard

Yeah, same problem.  I have all the settings dialed down and still games like Medal of Honor, Modern Warfare 2, RA3, AC2 lag like all hell......


----------

